# Westerley evening TT series, Hillingdon Circuit, west London



## frank9755 (12 Mar 2015)

Now that the days are getting longer, the entries for this year's Evening time trial series at the off-road circuit at Hillingdon are open. The series starts on 8 April, then every other Wednesday through the summer. 

Last year we experimented with a couple of road bike only events. They went down pretty well so this year, each round will have a separate division for road bikes. 

If you are curious about giving time trialling a go and would like to do it without the distraction of traffic, or feeling you need to buy a special bike, or get up super-early on a Sunday morning, this could be a good opportunity. This is a quote from one of the guys on another forum:
"...done one of the road bike events last year, got me hooked. Just bought a tt bike "

More info here

Enter via RiderHQ, here


----------



## TheJDog (15 Mar 2015)

I did the last couple last year and am looking forward to trying to get under 26 minutes this year.


----------



## frank9755 (16 Mar 2015)

Good luck! It can get addictive once the times start inching downwards...


----------



## oldroadman (16 Mar 2015)

Ride the road bike, enjoy the safety of no traffic, get yourself a BC licence, and mix it all up with some circuit racing. All good fun and not to be taken too seriously, just enjoy and feel the fitness improve. That way you won't end up in a one style of event groove, and keep mentally fresh. How anyone can just do TT and retain sanity I have no idea, done properly they should be so painful that once or twice a month is more than enough!


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Mar 2015)

Hi Frank

I'm tempted to give this a bash, if I can get across there in time... Just out of interest, to be correctly categorised as a Road bike, with no deep sections wheels, what is the max rim depth?

Cheers!


----------



## frank9755 (16 Mar 2015)

Sittingduck said:


> Hi Frank
> 
> I'm tempted to give this a bash, if I can get across there in time... Just out of interest, to be correctly categorised as a Road bike, with no deep sections wheels, what is the max rim depth?
> 
> Cheers!



Hi Ant,
The rule is no rims >30mm. 
Last rider generally goes off around 7:30. If we know you are coming we can have everything ready so you can just turn up then and ride.
Would be good to see you!


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Mar 2015)

Hey Frank

I'll give it some thought. Been almost 2 years since I did a TT, shame my wheels are 35mm. Have to go in with the cone heads if I do it 

Will let you know and sign up via RiderHQ if I'm able...

Cheers!


----------



## frank9755 (16 Mar 2015)

Sittingduck said:


> Hey Frank
> 
> I'll give it some thought. Been almost 2 years since I did a TT, shame my wheels are 35mm. Have to go in with the cone heads if I do it
> 
> ...



Your post made me ask around regarding the 30mm limit. I wasn't sure what it was based on but, given it is pretty common now for people to use wheels like Zipp 404s for road racing, I think we'll change it to 60mm.
Hope that helps!
Frank


----------



## TheJDog (16 Mar 2015)

frank9755 said:


> Your post made me ask around regarding the 30mm limit. I wasn't sure what it was based on but, given it is pretty common now for people to use wheels like Zipp 404s for road racing, I think we'll change it to 60mm.
> Hope that helps!
> Frank



That is nice, because I might be able to borrow some 46s


----------



## Sittingduck (17 Mar 2015)

Thanks for the update Frank - will try to get to at least one or two of these sessions!


----------



## Cuchilo (22 Apr 2015)

I would just like to say thanks to your club for putting this on for newbies . I did my first one tonight and it was great fun although my legs are saying otherwise .
Everyone is very nice and helpful and I look forward to doing another one very soon .
Ive also just remembered I left my night vision jacket behind the tea counter


----------



## TheJDog (23 Apr 2015)

Yes, thanks, Frank. I was there last night and didn't improve (because it was a bit cold and windy ) but I will be back.


----------



## frank9755 (23 Apr 2015)

Thanks guys - glad you enjoyed it. It was quite busy at times but it certainly made it interesting having to focus on all the other riders.



Cuchilo said:


> Ive also just remembered I left my night vision jacket behind the tea counter



I don't remember it turning up at the end of the evening but I'll ask and see if anyone has it.


----------



## Cuchilo (23 Apr 2015)

frank9755 said:


> Thanks guys - glad you enjoyed it. It was quite busy at times but it certainly made it interesting having to focus on all the other riders.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember it turning up at the end of the evening but I'll ask and see if anyone has it.


Thanks . I handed it to the nice lady doing the tea as I realised we where starting . My own fault and it wasn't new so no great worries .
I'm looking forward to smashing my times at the next one . I have ALOT of training to do !


----------



## frank9755 (24 Apr 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Thanks . I handed it to the nice lady doing the tea as I realised we where starting . My own fault and it wasn't new so no great worries .
> I'm looking forward to smashing my times at the next one . I have ALOT of training to do !



What colour is it?


----------



## Cuchilo (24 Apr 2015)

frank9755 said:


> What colour is it?


Black with a plastic button above the rear pocket for a disc light to fit in . I'm pretty sure the light is in the breast pocket .


----------



## frank9755 (24 Apr 2015)

OK - sent you PM


----------



## TheJDog (24 Apr 2015)

http://jalbum.net/en/browse/user/album/1615090

Someone put up an album of photos from Wednesday. None of me, so thank your stars for that.


----------



## Cuchilo (24 Apr 2015)

What number where you JDog ?


----------



## TheJDog (24 Apr 2015)

52 - there are photos of 51 and 53, so I guess my ugly mug didn't match the aesthetic he was going for.. You?


----------



## Cuchilo (24 Apr 2015)

30 . I'm showing my poo face it would seem .


----------



## Cuchilo (6 May 2015)

A few pictures from this evenings 10


----------



## Cuchilo (6 May 2015)

And the winning rider


----------



## Cuchilo (7 May 2015)

More here . https://www.flickr.com/photos/37216799@N05/sets/72157652006816158/


----------



## frank9755 (7 May 2015)

Thanks Jason, some great pictures.
I'll put a link to that from the Club website.


----------



## Cuchilo (7 May 2015)

frank9755 said:


> Thanks Jason, some great pictures.
> I'll put a link to that from the Club website.


Its been a while since I picked up the camera so they are not the best but hopefully people will find them useful .


----------



## Cuchilo (16 May 2015)

Is there a map of the H25/4 ? I'm doing this one on the 24th and would like to give it a run tomorrow . Its probably my rubbish google skills but I cant find any of the club routes mapped out let alone other routes .
I haven't booked for the next 10 at Hillingdon due to doing the 25 on the Sunday but if you don't mind me bringing the camera again then I will come along . Might put the bike in the van just incase there is a free spot .


----------



## frank9755 (17 May 2015)

Here it is. You start at Great Missenden and head towards Wendover. Turn at the bottom of the bypass and come all the way back to Amersham. Then turn there, back through Gt Missenden again before turning for the last time at the top of the bypass (don't go back down it again as on the first lap). Then it's a (mostly) downhill charge to the finish just before Gt Missenden.

It's not a fast course but it is quite interesting to ride as it is varied. It tends to be windy on all but the calmest days and the road surface is not great in some places, but it is quite flat overall. There's only one significant hill, on the Great Missenden bypass, but coming up the Wendover bypass can be a real slog if the wind is against you.

Good luck!


----------



## Cuchilo (17 May 2015)

Thanks Frank .
I went down there today but my garmin did a fart after about 5 miles so I have no idea if I turned at the right point or not . I can also see why its held early mornings as cars whizzing by at 60mph on a single lane country road at 3pm Sunday afternoon isn't that much fun although I still enjoyed the day finding the start point and what not .
http://app.strava.com/activities/306474555


----------



## frank9755 (17 May 2015)

Yes, the traffic builds up on that road so it is best to be out of the way by 10 o'clock.
You did the 10 course, which is the same as the start of the 25. It was a bit windy today so the Wendover bypass might have been quite tough, but probably helping you back up the hill, so not as bad as when it is from the East. 
Looks like you turned at the right place. On the 25, the second time you go that way you will turn at the earlier roundabout.


----------



## Cuchilo (17 May 2015)

frank9755 said:


> Yes, the traffic builds up on that road so it is best to be out of the way by 10 o'clock.
> You did the 10 course, which is the same as the start of the 25. It was a bit windy today so the Wendover bypass might have been quite tough, but probably helping you back up the hill, so not as bad as when it is from the East.
> Looks like you turned at the right place. On the 25, the second time you go that way you will turn at the earlier roundabout.


Ah thanks for that . Now I've seen the area it will make it easier to read the course instructions . I stopped a few times to shout at my Garmin so not a great time for a 10


----------



## Cuchilo (17 May 2015)

I've also entered for the 10 at Hillingdon this week . Bit late but it looked like there was still space for club members so why not


----------



## frank9755 (17 May 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> I've also entered for the 10 at Hillingdon this week . Bit late but it looked like there was still space for club members so why not



Why not indeed!
Could you fill in on the club events spreadsheet so we know what type of bike you will be on?


----------



## Cuchilo (17 May 2015)

frank9755 said:


> Why not indeed!
> Could you fill in on the club events spreadsheet so we know what type of bike you will be on?


Ops sorry . I entered via rider HQ .
TT bike but I will go and do it now


----------



## TheJDog (20 May 2015)

Very windy this evening (like last month), I wanted to give up after two laps but persevered to a not great time (just under 27 minutes). HR graph is essentially a straight line from 165 at the start to 185 over the line, I don't know if that is pacing it well or badly. I'm looking forward to a still day.


----------



## Cuchilo (20 May 2015)

This evenings 10 was a bit dryer than the last one







I grabbed the camera after I finished and did more clicking than thinking so the results are not that good but here they are anyway .

https://www.flickr.com/photos/37216799@N05/sets/72157653106648706/


----------



## fossyant (20 May 2015)

Great pics. TT's used to be my bread and butter. Love to have a pop again on my road bike without any aero kit, but I'm on banned drugs these days.


----------



## Cuchilo (20 May 2015)

TheJDog said:


> Very windy this evening (like last month), I wanted to give up after two laps but persevered to a not great time (just under 27 minutes). HR graph is essentially a straight line from 165 at the start to 185 over the line, I don't know if that is pacing it well or badly. I'm looking forward to a still day.


ahhh you where there again . You need to have a badge made up saying " I am the JDog " so I can say hello


----------



## TheJDog (20 May 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> This evenings 10 was a bit dryer than the last one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That Ritchey Wheel on the end is my bike


----------



## TheJDog (20 May 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> ahhh you where there again . You need to have a badge made up saying " I am the JDog " so I can say hello



I'm the guy with the white ish beard in the "Belfast" Giro jersey (I'll probably wear it next time, too, because it's the race-fittest jersey I own). I was probably coughing too much afterwards to make small talk. I thought I was dying.


----------



## Cuchilo (20 May 2015)

TheJDog said:


> I'm the guy with the white ish beard in the "Belfast" Giro jersey (I'll probably wear it next time, too, because it's the race-fittest jersey I own). I was probably coughing too much afterwards to make small talk. I thought I was dying.


No 40 ? or the guy who stuck his thumb up to me taking photos at the end . It was a good shot but out of focus .


----------



## TheJDog (20 May 2015)

I was 43. You have a shot of me on my warm down lap here https://flic.kr/p/thhN2h


----------



## Cuchilo (20 May 2015)

TheJDog said:


> I was 43. You have a shot of me on my warm down lap here https://flic.kr/p/thhN2h


Ahhh . At least you got a picture this time


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Jun 2015)

It looks like there are still a few places left for tomorrows 10. If you want to give TT a try its a great place to start


----------



## frank9755 (2 Jun 2015)

Afraid not - we're sold out with a record field of 62 riders!
It's going to be busy...


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Jun 2015)

Ah, I looked on the website and it said there where still places left.


----------



## TheJDog (3 Jun 2015)

Perfect conditions tonight (maybe still a bit of a breeze), started dead last and did a 26:14, I think, just 3s off my PB. Slightly annoying 

1 minute gaps between starts meant that the track seemed much emptier, which was pretty nice. And all the fast guys seemed to have gone early, so I only remember being passed twice.

Thanks Frank and the rest of the team!

(I think I will try the virtual partner on the garmin next time to see if I can beat 26:11)


----------



## Cuchilo (3 Jun 2015)

Red top this time? 
I got a pb of @ 27:30 so my times are comming down quite fast for me


----------



## TheJDog (3 Jun 2015)

Nah, same top as last time, but I had a shave and a haircut since then. Nice on on the personal best.


----------



## Cuchilo (3 Jun 2015)

Results and lap times are up already ! http://www.westerley-cycling.org.uk/news/hillingdon10-5362015


----------



## TheJDog (4 Jun 2015)

Anybody any idea where that guy who was taking pictures last night puts his photos, or are they taken for his enjoyment only?


----------



## Cuchilo (4 Jun 2015)

TheJDog said:


> Anybody any idea where that guy who was taking pictures last night puts his photos, or are they taken for his enjoyment only?


That guy was me and yes they are for my enjoyment only 

My main pc is out of action at the moment but as soon as its back on i'll up load them to flickr. 
I will see if i can pick you out later and put a few in drop box for you .


----------



## Cuchilo (8 Jun 2015)

More photos here ... https://www.flickr.com/photos/37216799@N05/sets/72157654230830175/


----------



## Cuchilo (18 Jun 2015)

Picture of the 17th June here thanks to Keith http://jalbum.net/en/browse/user/album/1632945


----------



## Justinslow (18 Jun 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Picture of the 17th June here thanks to Keith http://jalbum.net/en/browse/user/album/1632945


Which one is you?


----------



## Cuchilo (18 Jun 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Which one is you?


https://www.flickr.com/photos/37216799@N05/18747753320/in/dateposted-public/
Testing the helmet but I don't think it sits right . What I need is bigger legs !


----------



## Justinslow (19 Jun 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/37216799@N05/18747753320/in/dateposted-public/
> Testing the helmet but I don't think it sits right . What I need is bigger legs !


Looking good! The helmet looks better in the full bike shots, it's good seeing yourself in pictures isn't it, can learn a lot. Yeah we all need bigger legs! You look the part anyway..........


----------



## Cuchilo (19 Jun 2015)

Pictures are so helpful for checking the position you are riding in . I try to take my camera and get pictures for the other riders when I can .


----------



## TheJDog (2 Jul 2015)

Very hot last night. I lost my HR strap and my cadence sensor has died so I rode on feel. My Garmin's "race" screen only has average speed on it, too, so it was a bit weird. Felt sick after 5 laps. Each lap I kept telling myself "do one more lap and if you feel worse you can stop."

Managed a 25:56, which took about 16 seconds off my PB. Well pleased. 

Cuchilo, didn't see your name on the start sheet, so I didn't look for you but it seems you were there again :S


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Jul 2015)

Still a little sore from the WLC50 on Sunday and have the Richmond park TT this Sunday so thought I best give racing a miss . Theres lots of photos here though ... https://www.flickr.com/photos/37216799@N05/sets/72157655262397906


----------



## TheJDog (2 Jul 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Still a little sore from the WLC50 on Sunday and have the Richmond park TT this Sunday so thought I best give racing a miss . Theres lots of photos here though ... https://www.flickr.com/photos/37216799@N05/sets/72157655262397906



You must have gone home before I started


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Jul 2015)

TheJDog said:


> You must have gone home before I started


I'm sure a snapped the last man off and got most people . I take it your not in there ?


----------



## TheJDog (2 Jul 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> I'm sure a snapped the last man off and got most people . I take it your not in there ?



No, not in there.


----------



## Cuchilo (14 Jul 2015)

Are you riding tomorrow @TheJDog ?


----------



## TheJDog (14 Jul 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Are you riding tomorrow @TheJDog ?



No, I figured with the Étape du Tour on Sunday I'd skip it. Will try to make the last few, though.


----------



## Cuchilo (10 Aug 2015)

Last of the Hillingdon TT's this week and a BBQ after . I have no idea if there are any places left but the last few TT's don't seem to have been as busy .


----------



## TheJDog (10 Aug 2015)

I booked this afternoon and there seemed to be places left. Now if I can get the time to fix my bike


----------



## Cuchilo (13 Aug 2015)

Good to finally meet you last night mate  
I'm a bit gutted the Hillingdon TT's are over for this year as i didn't get my 25 minute time i had aimed for .


----------



## Cuchilo (23 Mar 2016)

2016 series is about to start


----------

